# How do I teach my dog not to jump on the dinner table.



## thegoatgsd (Dec 13, 2020)

No matter how many times we nudge her off, pull her off or tell her no she doesn't learn. If you turn around she'll jump on the table looking for food or be licking crumbs.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Bailey does this as well. It took us an annoying amount of time to get him to understand “off” but he now knows it - it doesn’t really stop him from jumping up, but if we catch him before he does it, a firm “leave it” will deter him. We use these everyday.

to teach off, what we did was push him off whatever he was on, and treat him when all four paws were on the floor and he was looking at me. You’ll have to be careful with your timing though, because he may start jumping on counters for a treat 😅


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

So this question on is so out of the realm for me. I just can't imagine a dog doing this. How old is your dog to start with. What kind of training has she had, even at home training?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

thegoatgsd said:


> No matter how many times we nudge her off, pull her off or tell her no she doesn't learn. If you turn around she'll jump on the table looking for food or be licking crumbs.


She does this because there are no consequences for doing it! Stop nudging her off, make it meaningful! What you really need is a good trainer to show you how to teach your dog!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

The dog shouldn't get on the counter/table more than once. Teach it that the consequences of those undesirable actions aren't worth the potential crumbs up there and as Tim says, mean it.
Do you feed her human food? Stop it..... 

How old is the dog and how is the regular training/obedience going. There's a distinct lack of respect happening there.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Scat mat.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Is she in agility, where she should jump on the table and get rewarded? 😉


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I shove my dog off, no big deal and no reward. It can get chained together Jump on table> hop off of table> get rewarded. Break off that last link. 
I also have a "Yummy Spot" It is a place where my dogs must be sitting if they have any hope of getting a treat as I prepare food. If they aren't there, no snacks. At first I am generous with the snacks. Over time I give less and less until I don't have to give any at all, only randomly offering tidbits to reinforce that the Yummy spot gets the rewards. 
And NO NEVER getting scraps from the table. If my dogs get any scraps it goes into their dishes after we are done and I am cleaning up.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I give mine scraps from the table. They know where it is coming from so I skip the scrap in the bowl. I have them on a down stay during dinners and they watch.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Teach “place” - some pups have higher food drives more motivated I’m getting what they want and will push the envelope more then others. I have one of those I still will not leave food out in the table snd go upstairs unless I put him in a place. Max actually had a drag leash on him as a pup and pulled him to hard in mid air and he slammed on the floor accidentally to the ground trying to get on the counter as a pup. He was hurt. It did not ever stop him. Give him something else to do shift his focus off the food into behaving as in “place.” Luna never tried to snag food off the counter ever most of dogs did not. She rarely begs. She will go just go and lay on the area rug without me saying a word.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Harley has no food drive....except for ice cubes, then he's a pure crack head for them.
Rogan has huge food drive, takes a lot of calories to keep that big ol' body moving. And he can see directly on the counter.

But I could leave a fat steak on the kitchen counter all night long and it would be there in the morning.
Not sure why I would....but I could


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> I give mine scraps from the table. They know where it is coming from so I skip the scrap in the bowl. I have them on a down stay during dinners and they watch.


I used to do that with a dog many years ago. She had a place to lay and she pretended as if she wasn't watching, turning her head if we looked at her. But I know she was watching every mouthful. 
But I also didn't have to stop her from counter and table surfing.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

car2ner said:


> It can get chained together Jump on table> hop off of table> get rewarded. Break off that last link.
> I also have a "Yummy Spot" It is a place where my dogs must be sitting if they have any hope of getting a treat as I prepare food. If they aren't there, no snacks. At first I am generous with the snacks. Over time I give less and less until I don't have to give any at all, only randomly offering tidbits to reinforce that the Yummy spot gets the rewards.


This. She has a history of being self rewarded by finding food crumbs on the table, why wouldn't she keep doing it? Shoving her off isn't teaching her not to do it again. Make sure that jumping on the table is of no value to her anymore by keeping it clean and create another behavior, such as described above, where she DOES get reinforced. If she's been doing this awhile, it will take longer to break the habit, so be patient. You can also tether her during mealtime, crate her, or keep her on a leash while you eat.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Susan Garrett has some videos that were free on counter surfing. It did not help to much even though it made sense.

Cleaning tables make sure no food is around is not that easy to do with a house full of people with growing kids that eat all day long not everyone cleans up after themselves and not leave crumbs behind. I am a bit of a neat freak no one else is. Most of my dogs 🐕 I ever owned or grew up with lived with many people as most i could leave steak on the table leave the house and would not be an issue. I would not do that with max. Unless I told him to leave it. Magic word - but that needs to be said.
The first time we had dinner with max in the house as a 8 week old pup he tried to jump on the kitchen table to get the food and he was a pup not one person was happy about it. Never saw that before either. Place, crate and or tethered got him out of that. max as a young pup he once grabbed a hamburger right from my dads as he put it his mouth as he had that window. He will still count the seconds the food reaches your mouth he may give a nose bop to your hand to push the limits.He is still a good food thief if someone walked away from their plate of food for a bit of time.

One time years ago at a family party I put the ecollar which he was familiar with on just in case someone left the front door open or gate open as that did happen. I kept the remote in the draw one of my very young nephews thought it was a walki talki and was accidentally buzzing him when he happened to be near the table if food. I thought it would of ruined him. The dog is a saint in so many other ways.

I did nose works though and I found he had no issues jumping on tables counters etc some dogs were so well mannered they would stop their search because it was on a counter or a table. In his case his wanting to counter surf was useful.

If I did not have a very persistent dog I would not get it especially after Luna she is just naturally extremely well mannered. If your pup learns place/spot or leave it remember to use those words. I agree though do not leave food out when you are trying to fix things. People get annoyed with me because I am quick to clean up.

Max at 7 months old tempted but practicing self control.


----------



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> I give mine scraps from the table. They know where it is coming from so I skip the scrap in the bowl. I have them on a down stay during dinners and they watch.


Zac sit's or lies patiently a few feet away from the table, mostly he dozes off. When we are finished we do give him the scraps straight from the table but only after we initiate it.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

This is the same dog that you won’t take outside because you cannot control it with a prong collar on?

Get a trainer and learn how to use the prong!

A few days of correctly using the prong collar to correct table surfing paired with positive reinforcement of wanted behavior would stop this.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

If my dog jumped up on the table, it would only happen once! Consequences have to be meaningful and immediate.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sunsilver said:


> If my dog jumped up on the table, it would only happen once! Consequences have to be meaningful and immediate.


i love it when people say this lol! I do enjoy the differences in all the dogs also. My kids are teens and they have there stuff together. When they were toddlers they were insane. It all connects but I remember people like you say these 
comments and just laugh.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Jenny, this is the same dog that has extreme leash reactivity. If you search previous threads, it seems she's been having problems with this dog since it was 9 weeks old. 

I have NEVER had a dog that jumped on the diningroom table. I think this is definitely a training failure. The poster needs help to learn how to train her dog, the sooner the better!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If issues were solved in one shot deal the world would certainly be a better place. I don’t think it helps people at all telling them one hard correction should solve problems. It’s often a repetition of boundaries that need to be established. Well the dog has great jumping skills maybe she do some agility. Lots of place / commands did i say this already. I have no idea how old the dog is - leave it works great for reactivity instead of stuffing them with cheese and treats and all that focus. There are some leave it videos - first with no distractions practice then without. Don’t go to dog parks.

Everyone has something to work on with their dog as is life. Patience , hard work and diligence keep at it. It always pays off.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The dog is 7 months old a young dog. Finding a reputable trainer good trainer helps with timing. If your dog can pop off the ground onto the dining room table work channel that energy and skill.Since your dog is young I would not to much jumping and much on soft ground. Keep the dog brain going exercise and mental stimulation is very important. Basic agility equipment. - 








Amazon.com : XiaZ Dog Agility Course Equipments, Obstacle Agility Training Starter Kit for Doggie, Pet Outdoor Games - Dog Tunnels, 8 Piece Weave Poles, Jumping Ring, High Jumps, Pause Box : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : XiaZ Dog Agility Course Equipments, Obstacle Agility Training Starter Kit for Doggie, Pet Outdoor Games - Dog Tunnels, 8 Piece Weave Poles, Jumping Ring, High Jumps, Pause Box : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





leave it works for many things.
Focus work can always be added


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> Well the dog has great jumping skills maybe she do some agility. Lots of place / commands did i say this already. I have no idea how old the dog is - leave it works great for reactivity instead of stuffing them with cheese and treats and all that focus. There are some leave it videos - first with no distractions practice then without. Don’t go to dog parks.
> 
> Everyone has something to work on with their dog as is life. Patience , hard work and diligence keep at it. It always pays off.


Leave it only works if the dog knows the command AND the handler has the timing to catch the dog before it's over the edge.
Shadow is violently reactive to other dogs and some people. Giving her a command is useless once she's locked on. Giving her treats was useless, but early on a better bet then a command. 
I sincerely doubt the OP is able to get all these timings correct. 
Let the dog investigate the table. Let her load up to jump and then interrupt in a manner she won't forget. Step right in on her, a sharp NO!, a noise maker. Anything that will stand out in her brain as never, ever wanting to go near the table. Then work on place, yummy spot for treats.
Sit at the table with a pile of treats, keep her beside you. Nose goes near the table no treat, nose goes down to the floor, good dog have a treat.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes the timing is the tricky part it’s where it helps with having a trainer watch tell you when your off. Watching the body language really sticks to many things. Dog reactivity had been the biggest challenge. I was able to practice in a room of dogs so that also helped. That is what I mentioned to the op in the other thread to make sure the dog learns - leave it inside and out without distractions then with distractions and before the dog tenses up it’s important to keep their brain on you. The dog must know a correction will come if they blow you off. Correction with a leash pop - (e collar only if taught by instructor (and not at this age) as can easily make worse with bad timing.) If I did leave it from the get go it would of much easier to break from the beginning but I was instructed not to do so and worked on focus and treats. I later just took advantage of his ball focus that was not need to be taught.

Leave it It certainly worked well for car chasing straight away as a young pup. I recommend what has worked for me. What works best I had learned through trial snd error and I have to do this is - jiggle his leash and say leave it prior to walking pass a dog this is always like placing gently a hand on ones hyper kid -to ground them in the moment to reconnect: It is what I always need to do and found they really worked very well. Of course - This is him knowing if he blows this off he would get a correction. There is no one shot correction and problem solved has been a process.
Banging pots on the table I just remembered this as Sabi mentioned making noise . That works for some dogs not Max in regards to counter surfing. It was a good idea though my trainer recommended that to the class and makes a really loud noise like thunder in the kitchen. op if you wants to try it - take giant pots and go crazy on the counter like you mean it. Just like you slaved away n a 6 hour pot roast fir a xmas party and you don’t want your pup looking at it. Sit on the dog works to like place I recommend it. This sounds crazy and i remember watching this and disregarded it but came back to it. It works really well in rambunctious pups.


----------



## Bellingshausen (Jul 13, 2021)

My dog always does the same


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

My dog is 28" at the withers and weighs 80+#, she's a big girl! So for her, as WSGD says, she is counter height when keeping all 4 on the floor! I let her sniff, then just say "not for u", and that's always been enough.

I don't freak out when she sniffs, I just explain that it's not for her, and she has always seemed fine with that. I have and do leave meat to marinate on the counter frequently.

With your dog, it's about clear communication. Once they understand, corrections are never needed! It's a dialog you develop, or don't, that dictates that.

Focus on dialog with your dog, then problem behaviors just aren't! Win win!


----------



## GSDMomma2021 (Jan 29, 2021)

Establish a safe place for the dog to lie down during dinnertime. Put the dog in down/stay at first and correct when the command is broken. Just like all training it takes consistency, patience and reinforcement. The only time I see my dog once we sit down to lunch or dinner is on Christmas Eve when he is under the table closest to the youngest in the family (LOL - it's Christmas). We sometimes toss a carrot or apple our dog's way while prepping meals which is a bad habit. He punishes us by getting under our feet until we remind him to get back on his place. Humans are often (always?) the source of bad behavior in dogs. Being serious though, when we stick to good human behavior, our boy rewards us with good GSD behavior. The table is "mommy's food" and his bowl is "Jax's food".


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

Best to teach the dog what TO Do, rather than focus on what NOT to do. I totally agree with teaching the dog to stay in a "place" during times that food is out and available. If possible, cover the food and/or keep it further back from the edge of the counter to lessen the allure. Every time the dog succeeds in getting something from or even getting onto the counter, that behavior is reinforced, so you need to not let that happen. Your dog has already learned that good things come from getting on the counter so you have to change that dynamic and teach her that good things can come from staying in an assigned place.

Additionally, I'd work to teach the dog, Susan Garrett's It's Yer Choice game which has great potential for improving impulse control. (Why “Choice” is the Critical Key to a Great Dog | Susan Garrett's Dog Training Blog)


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

tim_s_adams said:


> My dog is 28" at the withers and weighs 80+#, she's a big girl! So for her, as WSGD says, she is counter height when keeping all 4 on the floor! I let her sniff, then just say "not for u", and that's always been enough.
> 
> I don't freak out when she sniffs, I just explain that it's not for her, and she has always seemed fine with that. I have and do leave meat to marinate on the counter frequently.
> 
> ...


She a tall girl for 80#
She's a tall girl anyways


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

People constantly ask how old he is! She's taller than most males we see.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

My first GSD was 27". When I rescued her she weighed only 37 lb. 

She had no trouble putting her nose on the table at that height!

I taught her not to beg at the table, but when we were having a family gathering, she'd hang out underneath, in case someone dropped something. If there was a kid in a high chair, she'd be lying closest to them. Smart dog!

The first time my nephew saw her, he asked if he could ride her! 🤣 Of course, the answer was 'no'...


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Off topic but at 8 months Becca is 26 inches. So lanky, wondering when she'll stop. 😳


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

That’s is tall for female I know the asl seem to be taller then other lines. Max’s dam is really tall girl. Susan Garett has some great videos and I had much better success showing him what else to do during those wants. Max being wanting to please but very self serving out all three of my shepherds. To this day he will push his limits being a space in invader be will be more then happy to back up - go to get place even voluntarily as he knows something is in it for him. He gets it but he really does not get deep down and still does not understand he is denied access to really great food. I can really see it. One day I was making an omelette his nose really to close being a hinderance. I yelled get out of here- he looked humble he never looks humble as he slinked away. I was like wow I finally got in his head. There was sausages getting fo browned in the oven - that’s what his expression was from - he hates the burning smell. I was a bit disappointed when I figured it out but not surprised.

Max at 8 weeks as a pu and he was god awful cute he really was. The first 3 days he followed me around laying on my feet as I brushed my teeth. After 3 days he slowly started to adjust and by the end of the week diving into the Christmas tree. I had to put things underneath to block him from getting in the tree. He would attempt to chew big jingle the bells on the tree skirt. I brought out his ball and he would play with it and stalk it. In the video he was playing with his ball and went to lay down it looked as if he was chewing the ball. Being as smart as I am I knew what he was up to and he was not chewing on his ball as it looked in the video but he was chewing the on the jingle balls on the tree skirt. A bait and switch lol. First time I ever took down the Xmas tree so early lol! All those shining objects bopping around just way to tempting.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

tim_s_adams said:


> People constantly ask how old he is! She's taller than most males we see.


Rogan is 28.5" I think and has trouble meeting girls that he doesn't tower over. He wants to know what your girl is doing Saturday night?


----------

